# New Decoys Out for Movement



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We have a new sponsor here at Nodak Outdoors - Shell Creek Calls.

http://www.shellcreekgamecalls.com/

They have 2 new cool snow goose products out for motion. One is the Stalker, the other is the Son of Stalker. I'm going to be running both this spring and will post up videos/reports on how they work.

Stalker:





Son of Stalker:





Check them both out and let them know you saw them at Nodak Outdoors!


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

Chris,

Any feedback on how the motion decoys are working out this spring?


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Saturday the stalkers/sons of stalkers were the only motion decoys we had out and a lot of the birds keyed in on them pretty obviously. They have also held up to the abuse and appear to be pretty solidly made (all metal). We had 3 sons of stalker and 1 stalker out and definitelly plan of getting more.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Commando said:


> Chris,
> 
> Any feedback on how the motion decoys are working out this spring?


Great motion, don't break, affordable. The only drawback I've found thus far is they are a little clumsy to carry around but not so bad that I wouldn't use them.


----------

